# Dip Bait



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

Can you guys offer any dip bait experiences (good or bad). I have given them an honest try and have not had the least bit of success with them. I fish the standard dipbait worm on a carolina rig. I've used sonny's blood dip bait and catfish dynamite (Denny and Shaw had my Dad sold). Just curious to hear everyone else's stories. Thanks.

Norm


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Many years ago I tried dip baits, I caught a few cats on them, small ones..My experinces is that live bait, or fresh cut bait will outfish dip baits 10 to 1.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

My experience with dip baits, the 3 or 4 different ones I've tried, has taught me to stick with the live or fresh-cut baits. I have never caught a fish on any dip bait or dough baits.


----------



## CW03 (Apr 9, 2004)

Dip baits have their place in a catter's array of bait choices. A lot is dependent on seasonal, locational, and specific scenario factors. It's just a matter of spending time on the water learning and experimenting (a lot of time I might add  ) I know that's an old cliche, but it's so true.  What type of scenario are you using dip baits in? 

Cattracker bait company is on the forefront of dipbait technology. I particularly like their Pole Snatcher formula.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Might work in a pond or lake or anywhere bait is scarce, but for rivers I'd recommend using bait caught there. Like shad or skipjacks. For smaller fish, I guess dip bait is fine, but it's going to be tough to make a 6" gob of it for a bigger fish  Here's what was left of a big live skipjack after a big fish got a snack.


----------



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the input everyone. I have used dip baits in ponds and small reservoirs in the early season through late-summer. I always find myself going back to the more natural baits of bluegill. livers, or shad due to their affectiveness over dipbaits. The reason I am inquiring about dipbaits is for the convenience factor. It is so easy to just grab a jar of it and go, rather than catching bait or heading to the bait shop, yet I've never had success with it. I agree that experience on the water is the best way to learn but I was simply posting my question so as to gather others experiences and shorten the learning curve. CW03 it sounds like you have had positive experiences with dip bait. When have you found it affective?

Norm


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

hey norm, I have whacked catfish behind a lowhead dam may-early june. Outfished anything anybody else had out. nothing huge but 1-5 lbers. I have tried it at other places and haven't caught anything.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

dipbaits do have a place,and all dipbaits are not created equal.though i haven't used any for quite some time,they worked well for me at times.the size fish depends on average size where you're fishing,but usually 10 pounds and under.best place by far,for dipbaits is streams,as the current carries the smell as the bait dissolves.if there are cats in the vicinity,it shouldn't take more than a few minutes to get action.and you should freshen the bait every 5-10 minutes or so,if no action.there are times that works to draw fish from downstream,but if it doesn't work after a few times,it's time to move till you find fish.i've had days when i found the cats,that i was hooked up with a fish on every cast,within less than a minute of the time it hit the water.
for ponds and res.,i'd go with the cut or live bait,though with a nice breeze to move a float,dipbaits might work under a slip float.


----------

